# What's up with Escambia Bay??



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

We went last night to the upper end of Escambia by the Swamphouse and the water was TERRIBLE!! We couldn't see a foot deep and where you could see, it's all covered in grass. I haven't been over there in several years but have gigged a ton in years past but not anymore. Every single spot that used to hold flounder is covered in grass. Wouldn't have mattered as muddy as the water was, but it's bad enough that I won't go back. You used to could gig some really good ones up that far when it gets hot like it is but not anymore. We went to the inter coastal on Saturday night and found some small fish so we decided to move further inland but it was a quick trip.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Good plan//Wrong spot. Went deep up backbay to the river Sun. night and fish were there. Wind wouldn't let me gigg in the bay. Found 22 real nice fish and let a bunch of 12 to 14 swim.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

Definetly the wrong spot!!! There was some scattered storms around so I thought I would stay close to the house and be able to run back to the bridge if it started raining but that was a waste of time. I've gigged this spot a hundred times in the past and never seen it like this. I'm gonna stick with going west from now on. 

Congrats on a nice haul. We've yet to get in them like that this year but it's time now to get em.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

So much freshwater this year has the growing in areas that is usually grass free.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

most of my flounder and sheeps are gigged in grass or right next to the grass in sand dont over look the grass especially the bladegrass you have to go sloooow or you will not see them in the blade grass.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Agree with gig. GRASS


----------

